# Maverick Hpx tunnel 2002



## Zopilotte (Jul 29, 2019)

I have been fishing mid-tx coast for 15 years out of a 2002 Maverick HPX-T. Pleased with boat but the 2002 Yamaha 2 stroke needs new power head. Options are new/ rebuild on head or buy a newer hpx s or hells bay waterman or professional. New 70f. Any ideas on value of boat and trailer in average condition of hpxt? Ideas on stability of the hells Pro vs hpxs?


----------



## Zopilotte (Jul 29, 2019)

Please do not send offers as I have not decided to sell. My first post so I'm learning the process. Thanks


----------



## No Bait / Lures Only (Apr 10, 2011)

F70la engine 4 stroke yamaha, u might consider another brand as I have one n and anemic power provides. Very difficult to prop correctly. Quite, economical on fuel, marginal on power.


----------



## Zopilotte (Jul 29, 2019)

No Bait / Lures Only said:


> F70la engine 4 stroke yamaha, u might consider another brand as I have one n and anemic power provides. Very difficult to prop correctly. Quite, economical on fuel, marginal on power.


Yep, that is the hesitation on buying a 4 stroke. I have a new lower end and carbs but still other issues may keep nagging me.


----------



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

4 strokes are the devil. Rebuild that Yammy.


----------



## Zopilotte (Jul 29, 2019)

What are the issues that you have experienced with the 4 stroke? Mechanical?


----------



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

Less torque, more weight and lacks that wonderful top fuel dragster noise/glorious blue smoke. I may be biased...


----------



## No Bait / Lures Only (Apr 10, 2011)

Zopilotte said:


> Yep, that is the hesitation on buying a 4 stroke. I have a new lower end and carbs but still other issues may keep nagging me.


In 1990 I sent my 1987 yamaha 90 to hydrotec n had them upgrade with a stage modification kit. After breaking it in I picked up 7 mph n better gas mileage. The engine still on same boat n hits limiter with a 20" pitch prop.


----------



## No Bait / Lures Only (Apr 10, 2011)

Zopilotte said:


> What are the issues that you have experienced with the 4 stroke? Mechanical?


No issues, just a toad vs 2 stroke power. Happy it's quite n gas miser.
It's 265# vs ur 235# +/-.
Same weight as a 90 2 stroke yamaha...

I think mercury is moving in the correct direction with raising the cubic inches for power, not just using a basic 1 liter block for 4 engines with a trick head to extract 70 up.


----------



## BudT (Jun 29, 2018)

No Bait / Lures Only said:


> In 1990 I sent my 1987 yamaha 90 to hydrotec n had them upgrade with a stage modification kit. After breaking it in I picked up 7 mph n better gas mileage. The engine still on same boat n hits limiter with a 20" pitch prop.


^^^THIS!^^^^


----------



## No Bait / Lures Only (Apr 10, 2011)

Call hydro tec, Wayne r John n they can assist ur motor issues.


----------

